#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-26
<mizuno> こんばんは
<enqueue> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> splitしてますかね
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> 見えてると信じたい感じ
<mizuno> 見えてますよー
<nobuto> 小林さんは単純にオフラインなんだと思います。チャットにもログインしていないので。
<shibata> なるほどー
<mizuno> む、レアキャラが
<hito_jp> チャットが意味するのはGmailでよろし……？
<mizuno> ログが取られてない感じかしらん
<nobuto> hito_jp: yes
<hito_jp> 誰か電話しろー（ひどい
<shibata> 今はlocobotじゃないですっけ？
<hito_jp> locobotであると思っています。事実として正しいかはわかりません
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110426
<shibata> locobotだとすると見当たりませんね。
<hito_jp> しょうがないので電話してきます（誰かかけてたら教えてください）
<hito_jp> すぐ来る、はず！
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<shibata> おかえりなさい
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<hito_jp> おつかれさまです。
<hito_jp> あらためて https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110426
<hito_jp> ※ 今回限定特別ルール：1事案5分まで。超えたら次回に流す
<hito_jp> そして ping : さかもっちー
<Mocchi> はーいー。
<jkbys> 最初から進めていい感じですか
<hito_jp> はい
<Henrich_> 横から見守る
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか？
<hito_jp> いまのうちにpingしておこう。ping: いくやさん・水野さん・村田さん・柴田さん
<mizuno> ほいー
<shibata> はい。
<nobuto> o/
<hito_jp> やまねさんが居るのは把握済み
<hito_jp> 記述以上のものは自分はありません。他の人もないと思います。>アクションアイテム
<hito_jp> あれ違うな。グッズリストはできてますね
<jkbys> では議題へ
<mizuno> イベント用グッズはMLにながしたのでよければ、wikiにページ作ってまとめときます
<hito_jp> グッズ購入リスト、次回以降使いまわしたり、他にも参考にできるように、wikiページのどっかに貼ってもらっていいですか？
<hito_jp> おっと同じ内容。ではよろしくお願いします。>水野さん
<mizuno> りょうかーい
<jkbys> 次回
<jkbys> [ ] GW中&&11.04リリース前後のIRCミーティングの開催日は？
<jkbys> すいませんトイレ
<hito_jp> 来週火曜日で大丈夫そうかだけ先に考えましょうか。
<hito_jp> 小林さんがトイレからもどってくるまでに
<shibata> 5/3なら、自分は出られる、はず。
<ikuyaNOTE> [壁]_･)
<hito_jp> じゃあ5/3で（即答
<mizuno> わたしはダメかも
<hito_jp> 他の人が5/3ヤだーってことでなければ。
<hito_jp> 柴田さんと水野さん、いつだと出られますか？
<jkbys> 戻りました
<jkbys> 5/3いけます
<mizuno> 2なら大丈夫*かも*。 ちょっと予定がはっきりせんのです、すみません
<nobuto> 5/3はたぶん出られる。5/2はダメ。
<Henrich_> 置物なのでどちらでもok
<shibata> 5/4、5/5が出られない、かも、ぐらいです。
<hito_jp> 5/3かなぁ
<mizuno> 3ですすめてもらうのが妥当かも
<ikuyaNOTE> どうせひきこもって原稿書いてるのでいつでもいいです
<hito_jp> では5/3にして、Remixに大バグ見つかったら緊急招集とかそんな感じで
<nobuto> 緊急招集は5/3とは別？
<hito_jp> 別というか前倒し？
<nobuto> Remixの日付って決まってましたっけ？なるはや？
<hito_jp> 小林さんマター
<jkbys> ﾅﾙﾊﾔﾃﾞ
<mizuno> 5/1とか2には出るって神戸で言ってましたね
<nobuto> 了解。
<jkbys> じゃあミーティングは5/3予定で、なにかあれば前倒しってことで
<hito_jp> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<nobuto> +1
<shibata> +1
<mizuno> +1
<jkbys> 次へ
<jkbys> 6.06 LTSのEOLアナウンス
<jkbys> [ ] 誰が出す？
<hito_jp> やりたい人がいなければやります
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> 話は進めてしまって、やりたい人がいればバックトラックして手を上げる方向で一つ。
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys> そろそろ申し込み開始
<jkbys> [ ] いつも通り参加するでよい？
<hito_jp> 参加+1
<jkbys> +１
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<nobuto> 私は未定ですが、異論なし。
<shibata> いきたいなー。いけるかなー。って感じですが、+1
<mizuno> +1
<jkbys> 申し込みはどなたにお願いできるかな
<hito_jp> 申し込みは水野さんにお願いでいいです？
<Henrich_> いつ頃なんでしたっけ
<mizuno> はい、申し込みはやります
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-kyoto/
<mizuno> 7/15 16すかね
<jkbys> では、水野さんよろしくお願いします
<Henrich_> なる
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamの新メンバーの審査
<jkbys> see: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/JapaneseTeamMember
<jkbys> フォーラムとWikiとUbuntu Weekly Recipeで活動している坂本貴史氏のメンバー承認
<jkbys> 申請に必要な各種ドキュメント：
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Mocchi
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mocchi
<jkbys> https://launchpad.net/~mocchi
<jkbys> https://launchpad.net/~mocchi/+codesofconduct
<hito_jp> さあここからが本番だみたいな。voters?
<Mocchi1> よろしくお願いします。自己紹介とか必要でしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> いらない予感
<Mocchi1> え〜、せっかく準備したのに（笑）
<hito_jp> いきなりvoteしてみよう。賛成+1/反対-1/意見保留/±0の四択
<Mocchi1> ちょっwww
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<shibata> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<jkbys> 用意してあるなら貼ってほしいな
<nobuto> さくっとコピペしてください。と書こうとしたら投票が始まった件。
<mizuno> 反対する理由はないですねー +1
<Henrich_> 反対じゃなくて自己紹介見てみたい
<hito_jp> じゃあコピペしてください。
<Mocchi1> 了
<mizuno> ウケなかったら予選落ちということで(ぉ
<Henrich_> 仮装大賞みたいに「おしかったねー」とか言ってたら最後1点入って合格、とかですか
<shibata> 本題と関係ないですが、"+codesofconduct"のURLってアクセスできます？
<nobuto> shibata: Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<nobuto> ですね。
<mizuno> Not allowed here
<Mocchi1> shibata: 自分のアカウントじゃないとアクセスできないですね、このページ。気づきませんでした。
<hito_jp> あ、これ個人が設定するためのページですね。
<hito_jp> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:    Yes なのでOK
<shibata> なるほど、ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> まあそれはともかくとして、let'sコピペ
<Mocchi1> Ubuntuに対しては、サウンドシステムについてとタブレットデバイスの利用に関してフォーラムでの受け答えやwikiでのドキュメント整備といった活動をしてきました。
<Mocchi1> それ以外には、件数は少ないものの、ユーザとして気づいたバグをlaunchpadに報告したり、Linux環境でのマルチメディア関係のソフトウェア（LiVESなど）の翻訳に協力したりしてます。
<Mocchi1> また機会に恵まれ、昨年からUbuntu Weekly Recipeの連載に参加しています。
<Mocchi1> これからのビジョンなのですが、何か新しいことをやるというのは今のところ考えてはいません。これまでやってきたことを継続していきたいと思います。
<Mocchi1> すなわち、Linuxのサウンドシステムやマルチメディア編集環境に関してまとまった情報を提供することで、遊ぶためのプラットフォームというUbuntuの新たな側面を発信していけたらなと思います。
<Mocchi1> 開発者としての技量は高くはありません。例えばPerl、Python、PHPスクリプトは書けますが、C言語やJavaはよくわかりません。
<Mocchi1> Makefileやdebianパッケージに関する諸知識も持ちあわせていないので、パッケージメンテナーとかパッケージのレビュワーは無理です。
<Mocchi1> マークアップやスタイルシート、JavaScriptは書けるので、今後はサイト管理に活動場所を広げて行くのがいいかと思います。
<Mocchi1> 英語はそれほど抵抗なく書いたりしゃべったりできますので、よほどテクニカルで込み入った話題でなければなんとかなる程度です。
<Mocchi1> みなさんよろしくお願いします。
<Mocchi1> といった感じで自己紹介おしまい。
<Henrich_> 素晴らしいじゃないですか 五つ星 :)
<shibata> ぱちぱちぱちー
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします+1
<hito_jp> 海外転戦してたから英語強いよとかも主張していいような気がするですよー。
<nobuto> 一緒に頑張っていきましょう。
<nobuto> +1
<hito_jp> 待ってお願いそれカウントするわたしが死ぬ！
<nobuto> +1
<hito_jp> 質問なければlets vote.
<jkbys> +1
<shibata> +1
<Henrich_> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> おめでとうございました。
<kazken3> おめでとうございました。
<shibata> ございました。
<kuromabo> おめでとうございました
<mizuno> 俺たちの戦いはこれからだ
<Mocchi1> みなさんありがとうございました。
<Mocchi1> 戦いはもう始まってます（実はUbuntu Studio NattyのISO RCのテストを傍らでやってたり）
<ikuyaNOTE> 村田さんが新人じゃなくった！
<ikuyaNOTE> なくなった
<kazken3> なくなった（エコー
<Mocchi1> 信人先輩っ！！
<jkbys> https://launchpad.net/~japaneseteam へ参加依頼おねがいします
<hito_jp> 行動原理が変わらないといかんのでは……
<Henrich_> 兄さんって呼ぶといいよ（違
<Mocchi1> jkbys: 了解しました > launchpad.net
<Henrich_> 英語できるのいいなー
<hito_jp> あとMLの準備をー
<hito_jp> ってこれ事務側の作業どこかにリストした方がいい予感？
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: 継続は力なり・・・じゃダメ？
<hito_jp> いやそちらではなく！
<Henrich_> プログラミングもできない自分が orz
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: MLはどうしたら？
<hito_jp> 小林さんが頑張ります。という現状。
<hito_jp> ということで、小林さん、お忙しそうな中申し訳ないのですがなるはやで準備をお願いします。
<jkbys> 俺が死んだら誰もMLに出入りできない
<hito_jp> 大丈夫外挿するぐらいはするから。
<jkbys> では次へ
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty
<hito_jp> なんか飛んだ!?
<jkbys> なに！？
<hito_jp> 4月分チームレポート
<jkbys> 4月分チームレポート
<jkbys> OSC神戸
<jkbys> Software Design
<jkbys> http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2011/201105
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<jkbys> これだった
<hito_jp> 新メンバー：坂本さん
<hito_jp> （という風に、1分前に決まったことが書けるだろうという見込みでここに置いときました）
<nobuto> 他に何かあれば、ミーティング終了までにお知らせください、ということで「投稿する(nobuto)」をアクションアイテム入りして次へ、でいいかと。
<jkbys> ほいじゃそれで
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty
<hito_jp> リリースノートと技術概要の翻訳と、
<ikuyaNOTE> 不具合はあらかた出尽くした感じですかね？
<hito_jp> Remixの開発と、
<hito_jp> QAがでっかい残作業。
<ikuyaNOTE> そういや、language-selectorのバージョンアップが必要？
<jkbys> Remixの開発は今晩からだ！
<shibata> natty でのPPAのバージョニングも？
<hito_jp> 俺達の戦いはこれからだ！　って、もはやBeta2諦めていいですよね
<jkbys> 本番リリース前にテスト用イメージは出したい
<hito_jp> Releaseされる予定版（RCではない）を持ってきてそれで試すでいいような気がしてきてます。色々細かい課題があるんでヤなんですが。
<jkbys> language-selector の変更って前にアップロードした感じで問題ないですか
<ikuyaNOTE> あれから新しいのが投入されたのですよ
<hito_jp> 修正方針そのものは、maybe(probablyではない)
<nobuto> jkbys: 変更点自体は問題ないように思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> あと、ubuntu-desktop-jaでpoppler-dataをdependしてますけど、もう不要ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> そこまでは確認しました
<jkbys> poppler-data が他のパッケージからひっぱってこられるようになった？
<hito_jp> y
<jkbys> じゃあそれも確認します
<Henrich_> どこから引っ張られてるんでしょ。興味から聞いてみる
<ikuyaNOTE> |っ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/623825
<jkbys> 他に何かありますか
<Henrich_> ども。じゃぁこっちはtaskselのままだな…
<nobuto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/758621
<nobuto> Unityに対応してないよメッセージが英語のままで出ます。
<hito_jp> 諦める or Remixで直す、と。
<nobuto> 諦める、の方でいいかと。「閉じる」は翻訳が表示されて、押すとクラシックに戻ります。
<Mocchi1> nobuto: 私も確認しています。 >  諦める、の方でいいかと。「閉じる」は翻訳が表示されて、押すとクラシックに戻ります。
<shibata> 「なんかエラーメッセージが表示されたけどボタン押したら10.10と同じ画面で起動された」になる？
<nobuto> shibata: yes
<shibata> それとも、ログイン画面に戻ります？
<hito_jp> 自動的にGNOMEにフォールバックします
<shibata> nobuto: じゃ、現状そのままでも大丈夫そうですね。
<nobuto> 自動ログインで試してたんで、ボタン押したらクラシックになりましたけど、自動ログインじゃないとログイン画面に戻る->もう一度ログインするとクラシックかも。
<hito_jp> VMwareではテスト済みで、ボタン押すとGNOMEになるす。
<hito_jp> それ以降のログインでも問答無用でGNOMEになります。
<Mocchi1> nobuto: 自動ログインじゃない場合は、そのままGNOMEにログインします。
<nobuto> hito_jp Mocchi1: ありがとうございます。だそうです > shibata
<shibata> 了解です。GDMで明示的にclassicセッション選択する必要がないのであれば、自分は諦める、でいいと思います。
<nobuto> あとはついさっきこれが報告されてきたんですが、 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/771176
<nobuto> これの影響度がわかっていません。
<nobuto> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NonEnglishLanguage#Installation%20No%20Network は通っているので、一般的な場面では問題にはならないのかも。
<ikuyaNOTE> 光の速さで修正されてるー
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: ただ修正が突っ込まれるのがリリース後ですね。
<hito_jp> ISOイメージからインストールするレベルでは問題にならない気がする。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ妥当な判断かと
<hito_jp> 厳密には、プロダクションな状態ではnatty-updateが生きてるのでこれも問題にならない気がする。
<nobuto> 大きく影響が出る、ということが判明したら、その時にRemixで対応できるか考える、ぐらいで今のところ対応しない、でいいかと。
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<jkbys> 他に何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> Unityの操作ガイド by しばたさん、をブラッシュアップしておく作業がー
<ikuyaNOTE> リリースノートってどっかにもうあります？
<hito_jp> あるんでこれからやります。
<hito_jp> 英語版なら「なうわーきんぐ」レベルのものが
<hito_jp> どれぐらいかというと、「明後日公開の道場のイラストぐらい」のなうわーきんぐ度です。
<kazken3> リリースぎりぎりまで「なうわーきんぐ」。。
<kuromabo> ぎりぎりですね(泣
<kazken3> オーバーランもOK！
<Henrich_> まぁリソースが多いから。
<Mocchi1> 明日のX時に翻訳開始とかにします？
<ikuyaNOTE> 見つけた
<ikuyaNOTE> 最終的にはこれの長さの3倍位になるのですねわかります
<kazken3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<kazken3> あ。
<Mocchi1> 3倍！？
<hito_jp> どうせ作業するのはいつもの三人+坂本さんだと思われる。
<hito_jp> ので、まあ随時調整＆様子見しつつやりましょう……。
<Mocchi1> Ubuntu Studio限定で（ぉ
<hito_jp> ああ、だいたい三倍ぐらいになりますねー
<kazken3> "Upgrades from Ubuntu 10.10"=>"?"、、、、ワラタ。
<Mocchi1> kazken3: そこポイントですねｗ
<Mocchi1> 木曜日のリリースまでは作業しない、と考えておいていいのでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 水曜日の夜に本気だす？
<Mocchi1> お付き合いしますよ。
<hito_jp> で、木曜日の夜〜金曜日の朝にかけて超本気出す、と。
<kazken3> 下訳はいかずに、一気ですか？
<kazken3> おー。
<hito_jp> 下訳は一応最終兵器があったりなかったり。ゆけ翻訳ブレイン！（それかよ
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: それ、微妙に死亡フラグな気がしないでもないんですが。。。 > 翻訳ブレイン
<Henrich_> 遠くで見守ってます。
<nobuto> なんで小林さんがいなくなるの…
<Henrich_> squeezeのがアップデートかかって無いかなー lenny の chroot が必要なのが面倒だなー
<ikuyaNOTE> リリースノートのチェックぐらいなら私もするお
<hito_jp> 査読してこれ日本語おかしいおとかいう係は必要だお。
<ikuyaNOTE> つーか、日本語独自の部分をバリバリ追記しないとダメな予感
<kazken3> 「日本語版独自の記述」は用意しておいたほうがいいかも知れませんね。
<kazken3> ナカーマ
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty に書かれてる範囲超えてなにかあります？ > 日本語版独自
<ikuyaNOTE> 特にはないですねー。出尽くしていると思います
<hito_jp> あったら超懺悔。
<hito_jp> じゃ、じゃあ明日下書きしておきますので、見直してくださいごっど。
<ikuyaNOTE> はいー
<nobuto> あれ、 wiki.ubuntulinux.jp の名前解決ができなくなった。
<ikuyaNOTE> 何というタイミング
<hito_jp> me too.
<hito_jp> たぶん小林邸の回線が死ぬと巻き添える。
<Mocchi1> ほんとだ@八戸
<jkbys> あれ、DNSはVPSなんだけどな
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<Mocchi1> jkbys: Nattyリリースとは関係ないですが、Takaoフォントのベースラインの件ってその後進展ありました？
<jkbys> ナイデース
<Mocchi1> ぐにゅう。
<ikuyaNOTE> ベースラインって何の話でしたっけ？
<Mocchi1> しばしお待ちを。
<ikuyaNOTE> そういや毎年恒例IPAフォントのバージョンアップが今年はなかった？
<Mocchi1> ここらへん参照。http://twitpic.com/photos/takaswie?page=2
<Mocchi1> いろいろポストしてあるけど気にしない方針でw
<ikuyaNOTE> その下のほうが気になるお……
<jkbys> とりあえずNatty関係でもうないなら閉めましょうか
<Mocchi1> jkbys: そうですね。すみません。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですねー
<jkbys> 次回はさっき相談した通りということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi1> お疲れ様でした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<kuromabo> お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mizuno> したー
<kazken3> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<kazken3> 名前解決ができたがwikiにアクセスできない。。
<hito_jp> DNS設定、もういちど確認して頂いたほうがいいかもしれません。
<hito_jp> なにか怪しげな気がしますです、はい。
<mizuno> wiki見えねえ
<kazken3> 自分の5月が見えねえw
<Mocchi1> ikuyaNOTE: IPAフォントの英字が、ベースラインから浮いている件です。きっかけはこれです。http://lists.nongnu.org/archive/html/freetype/2011-02/msg00009.html
<shibata> よし、かえろう。
<shibata> おつかれさまでしたー
<Henrich_> 人生お先真っ暗で何も見えねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> ありがとうございます。あとでじっくり読むです
<jkbys> 先の見える人生というのも悲しい
<hito_jp> 五月見えない仲間ー。
<Henrich_> あぁ行き着く先は見えてますよ
<Mocchi1> なんかぼやき部屋になっている件について・・・。
<Henrich_> リリース1行直せたからいいや…
<Mocchi1> みんなリリース前の作業で疲れているのね・・・お、Ubuntu Studioのインストール終わった。
<mizuno> 緊急な会合のため、明日から東京出張ですぉ
<Mocchi1> うおっ、英字どころか数字キャラクターのベースラインも怪しいぞ・・・。
<Henrich_> cjkフォントは英字怪しいって言われてんなぁ
<mizuno> あんまり気にならないですけどねえ……無頓着なので
<hito_jp> 英字怪しいっていうか、耐え難いレベルだと思う……
<hito_jp> 日本語UIの中に混じってる分には気にならないものの、英語だけTakaoで表示すると遠い目に。
<Mocchi1> ベースラインに対してガタガタだとちょっと・・・。CSSのline-heightプロパティが悲しいことに。
<Henrich_> デザインにてを出すつもりは毛頭無い。
<Henrich_> 寝るか…
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110426
<mizuno> ガタガタってのがよくわからない。端末なんかでも見てわかるかんじ？
<hito_jp> くんふーが足りないと見えないかも
<mizuno> 修行しろつーことすね
<hito_jp> 怪しいというか、英数字だと重心考えずにベースラインアワセが基本で、日本語交じるとベースラインに対して上下させて全体バランス取るというフォント作成哲学の違いではあるっす。
<Mocchi1> 日本人にとっての、語縦書きで中心線があってないみたいな感覚かと思います、母国語の人たちにとっては。
<Mocchi1> 語縦書きってなんだろ・・・。縦書きです。
<Mocchi1> 哲学の違いなら受け入れるべきなのかなぁ・・・。
<hito_jp> いや中心線はあってないのよ？（そこで厳密な表現にこだわるな
<hito_jp> ふつー日本語縦書きだと、重心は中央を通りますが、中心線はそろいませんです。
<hito_jp> で、まさにそれが問題の根源かと。
<Mocchi1> なるほど。
<hito_jp> でもこれを英語で説明するだけの語彙がありません。しくしく。
<mizuno> http://ubuntuone.com/p/on2/ このへんの上下のずれのこと？
<Mocchi1> Just a moment...
<hito_jp> えと、問題はいくつかに別れていて、
<hito_jp> ベースラインから浮いてる　-> ベースライン尊重するレイアウト組むと他のフォントと組んだときにガタガタになるだろ
<hito_jp> オーバーシュート補正がない　->  小さい文字がガタついて見える
<Mocchi1> mizuno: http://twitpic.com/4przju
<hito_jp> 一部の文字がベースラインとディセンダの割付が欧文フォントのお約束にしたがってない　-> 見た目ヘン
<hito_jp> の三つでお届けされてると思います。
<hito_jp> で、まず二番目の問題で、Takaoはoとかcがガタついて見える。
<hito_jp> ガタというか、小さく見える。
<Mocchi1> オーバーシュート補正って初めて聞きました。
<hito_jp> なぬ。
<Mocchi1> "ここで発生してくる問題が「オーバーシュート」の補正である。オーバーシュートとは視覚的な補正のこと、つまり錯視を利用して文字の高さを揃える手法のことである"
<Mocchi1> http://www.jagat.or.jp/story_memo_view.asp?StoryID=7004
<hito_jp> それで合ってるハズです。
<Mocchi1> 続けてください。
<hito_jp> ベースラインから浮いてるのは日本語フォントとしては妥当。
<hito_jp> なぜなら欧文と組むときにはベースライン補正をかける必要があるから。
<hito_jp> でも、他の欧文フォントどころか、他の日本語フォントと組み合わせた場合でも「視覚上のベースライン」が揃わないのでガタに見える。
<hito_jp> そして、日本語フォントの場合はフォントフォーマット上のベースラインからどれだけ浮かすか、はグリフ調整による重心のコントロールを伴うので、素人では手が出せない。
<hito_jp> ので、浮いてるのは諦めてね、と。
<hito_jp> 二番目のオーバーシュート補正がない問題は比較的なんとかなって、これは頑張れば修正可能かもしれない。
<Mocchi1> 文字組版に興味ないとピンとこない話題かもしれないですね。
<mizuno> よくわかんないペン
<hito_jp> 三番目の問題もちょっと微妙だけど、一番目の問題に比べるとまだ対応可能ぽい。
<hito_jp> でも欧文と日本語を混ぜて配置する場合、カーニングもできないとダメだし、cairoにはカーニングを暗黙で補正してくれる仕組みはないので現状あきらめるしか。
<hito_jp> というところまでを認識しています。
<hito_jp> 結論：途方にくれてるなう
<mizuno> Emacs上でベースラインが揃ってるように見える？ のは、補正がかかってるっていう理解でいいのかな…
<hito_jp> あと日本語フォントの場合、ひらがなとかカタカナとか漢字はベースラインの上に載せるとガタつくんだよう、というお話でもある。
<hito_jp> いや、「見た目上のベースライン」は揃ってるんです。
<hito_jp> フォントフォーマットとして定義されてるベースラインのちょっと上に、「見た目上のベースライン」があるので。
<hito_jp> でもそれって欧文フォントとしては超ださい。
<Mocchi1> なるほど > フォントフォーマットとして定義されてるベースラインのちょっと上に、「見た目上のベースライン」があるので。
<hito_jp> ところが、欧文フォントとして妥当な「フォントフォーマットとしてのベースライン」に揃えたら、今度は欧文部分が陥没して見える。
<Mocchi1> audaciousのロゴ参照。ベースラインに乗っかってないグリフがあると、なんかポップな感じw
<Mocchi1> http://audacious-media-player.org/
<Mocchi1> まぁハイライトの丸のせいで錯視も入ってるんだろうけど、この場合。
<hito_jp> …そろってるように見えます！
<Mocchi1> da,
<Mocchi1> hito_jp:  だ、だまされたーっ！？
<hito_jp> たぶん完全に錯視。
<Mocchi1> ではこの件はペンディングにて。というか私、フォント周りの語彙もっと増やさないと議論もできないという。。。
<hito_jp> あー、「見た目上の」ベースラインっていう表現はよくないですね。「フォント独自の」ベースラインが揃ってます。
<hito_jp> 見た目じゃなく、仮想のベースラインあるんで。
<mizuno> よくわかんねえ!
<Mocchi1> ちょっとわかるけど、ちゃんと分かっている感じがしない。。。
<hito_jp> くんふーをつんでください
<hito_jp> もしくは僕と契約して（略
<hito_jp> このへんをきっちり理解してフォントフォーマットを把握するとsoftware designで記事が書けます！（死
<Mocchi1> 例えばブラウザなんかは仮想のベースラインにグリフを揃えるけど、フォント作成者は自分のセンスで別なベースラインを思い描いてグリフを配置しているって理解でいいのかな？
<hito_jp> そんな理解でよろしいかと。センスじゃなくて理論があったような気もしますが、センスだと思っていても支障ないかなぁという感じです。
<hito_jp> で、それやるときに、フォントフォーマットとしてのベースラインと、「作成者が思っているベースライン」が食い違うとアプリ側で仮想のベースラインに再配置できないじゃん、というお話ですね。
<hito_jp> ところが日本語グリフと欧文グリフは同じベースラインに並べると欧文フォントが沈んで見えるんだよう、という逆の視点もあって、結果としてデザイン哲学の次元になります。
<Mocchi1> そして魑魅魍魎が跋扈する日本のデザイン業界への扉が開かれる、と。デザインこわいよデザイン。
<Mocchi1> 計算機的なスッキリがもうちょっと欲しいなぁ、このあたりの話題。
<hito_jp> ないよそんなの（ぉ
<Mocchi1> デスヨネー（涙）
<hito_jp> ああ、cairoが超進化すればすっきりしますねー。ベースライン補正と、グリフの重心認識による自動カーニングを実装してくれれば。
<hito_jp> 注：既存のcaptchaを破れる程度の自律判断が必要
<Mocchi1> Cairoの開発者に・・・、というかCairoの開発者を説き伏せてよってところでしょうか。
<hito_jp> 説き伏せる前に充分なコンピューティングパワーか、近似式を構築する必要がありますねぇ。
<Mocchi1> グリフを描画するだけでいっぱいいっぱいなコンピューターですねwww
<hito_jp> 描画するまでの時点でいっぱいいっぱいな感じですorz
<hito_jp> 描画できたらいい感じにブレイクスルーです。
<Mocchi1> そしてcaptchaのない世界が生まれる、と。いいじゃん、それ←何度もcaptchaに泣かされてきたひと
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-30
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-01
<iwaim> http://gihyo.jp/admin/serial/01/ubuntu-recipe/0141
<iwaim> > Daily Build版のcurrentはダウンロードに使用するURLや，ファイル名が変わらないため，毎回同じコマンドで問題ありません。しかし，RC版からリリース版へ更新する際などにはファイル名も変わります。このような場合に，次のコマンドのように，すでにダウンロードしてあるファイルの名前を指定できます。
<iwaim> > $ zsync -i ubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso http://RELEASE_MIRROR_SERVER/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<iwaim> このコマンドライン部分
<iwaim> $ zsync -i ubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso http://RELEASE_MIRROR_SERVER/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<iwaim> これが正解？
<iwaim> zsyncはさっきインストールしたばかりなのでよくわかってません。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 11.04 の日本語 Remix が出ていたのに気づきませんでした．でもって，さっき，日本語レポジトリーを apt のリストに追加しました．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-23
<fabio_c> hello guys, anyone here could help me with a short english to jap translation?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-24
<hito_mobile> 移動しながらですごめんなさい。中央線に負けました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<abirua1> こんばんわ。
<hito_mobile> こんばんはモバイル
<jkbys> モバイルさんに挨拶している機械音声みたいだ
<jkbys> 議事録だれか頼んだ
<mizuno> もっちーよろしく
<jkbys> いなくね
<hito_mobile> こんばんはモバイル。こちらは自動応答システムです。
<mizuno> しょうがねえなあ
<jkbys> IRCミーティングページに先週のリンクがなくね
<mizuno> ……
<mizuno> ほんとだ
<jkbys> それも頼む
<hito_mobile> 次回からそれもチェックしましょう…
<jkbys> フォーラムの購読オプションのやつは、まだなにもできていません
<jkbys> ベータ版は出して、さっきMLに投げました
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120424
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムは他になさげなので議題いきましょう
<jkbys> Preciseの開発・リリース準備
<jkbys> [ ] Remixの32bit or 64bitの結論
<jkbys> 開発はなにか残件あったかな
<mizuno> testersにあるibus入れるんだっけ？
<jkbys> それは初耳
<mizuno> いくやさんがそんなことを言っていたような
<mizuno> まあいいや
<ikuyaNOTE> どうしましょうねぇ
<mizuno> 副作用がないなら入れちゃえばいいんじゃないかと個人的には思ったり
<jkbys> 違いを説明してもらって異論があるかどうかでしょうね
<hito_jp> ぜいぜいぜいぜい
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: もしこのワークアラウンドを提供するにしてもibusパッケージにパッチを当てるのは微妙な気がします。ibus-restart.desktopみたいなものを別パッケージで用意したほうがメンテナンスコストが低いのでは、と感じてます。
<mizuno> hitoさんがmemberに(ぉ
<ikuyaNOTE> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/99120336/ibus_1.4.1-3ubuntu1_1.4.1-3ubuntu2~ppa1.diff.gz
<ikuyaNOTE> こんだけ
<ikuyaNOTE> 副作用は0ですね
<mizuno> ならいいんじゃないかしらー？
<ikuyaNOTE> 10.04がリリースされて2年経ちましたけど、少なくともIBusじしのメンテナンスコストは0なんですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> IBus自身
<hito_jp> remixには入れてしまって、いちおうSRU目指すって感じじゃないかなぁと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> とはいえそんなに強く押すつもりもないですけど
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: 一度もセキュリティアップデートやSRUがなかったということですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうです
<mizuno> 村田さんの言ってる意味がよくわからない
<ikuyaNOTE> 引数にr付けてるだけですしねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそもIBusのインジケーターアイコンが表示されなくて困っている人がどのぐらいいるのかよくわからんので。
<hito_jp> ただこれだけの説明だと通らないよねっていう予感も。
<ikuyaNOTE> ええ、思いっきりガン無視されていますね
<hito_jp> あと副作用がゼロかっつーと、一定の前提条件を通った上でって話ではあるので、説明が困難そうな事案ではありますね……。
<hito_jp> たぶんindicatorに表示されないのは、一定のユーザーに影響があるような気はします。特に操作がよく分からない人にとって。アイコンクリックしてIM enablementっていう操作に影響する前提で話してますが。
<ikuyaNOTE> 少なくともibus-daemonが起動していないときにr付きでもちゃんと起動するのは確認しています
<hito_jp> そこは影響あるっていう理解は正しいです？
<ikuyaNOTE> 影響はあると思いますねー
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、うちでも出てくるのと出てこないのがあってよくわかりません。。
<nobuto> ちなみに強引ですけどうちでは/etc/xdg/autostart/（だったかな）にibus-restart.desktopを置いています。毎起動時にインジケーターに表示されているか関係なくibusを再起動するという。
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-daemonが起動していないとき以外の副作用はちょっと思いつかないですね
<hito_jp> 解決策はともかくindicator出ないと困るよねっていう話でいいですか？ > nobuto
<ikuyaNOTE> いちいち再起動用のアイコンを用意する意味がわかりません
<mizuno> パッチ内容見てないんだけど、別パッケージを用意するほうがいいってどういうこと？
<hito_jp> ibus本体が更新されても影響でないじゃんっていう話だとは理解したんですが、それどうやってスジ悪にならない形で導入するの、は分からない。
<nobuto> hito_jp: 私自身は困っていないですけど、不便という声はよく聞きます（という定量的でない話になってしまいますが
<hito_jp> それは母数が欲しいような秘密なら黙っててもらってもいいような。
<mizuno> 一時しのぎ的なパッケージが5年間居座るのってイヤじゃね？ とか思ったんだけど、理解が間違ってるのかな
<ikuyaNOTE> 少なくともUbuntuではibus.desktopは使ってないんです。なので手を入れることよる弊害がどのへんにあるのかがよくわかりません。
<hito_jp> 「説得しにくい」かなあ……。
<nobuto> ああそうか。私はいくやさんのパッチはSRUは難しいと考えていて、パッチがUbuntuに入らない前提で考えているのと
<nobuto> SRUが通る前提で考えている場合では、どのパッケージで対処するかは判断わかれますね。
<hito_jp> ちょっと正確に理解してないんですが、「これはibus.desktopファイルを完全な互換性のもとに入れ替えるものだ」という主張はできないですよね。
<hito_jp> で、「でもこれは事実上ノーダメージで置き換えられるよ」という主張でSRUが通らないか、というのがいくやさんの考え。
<ikuyaNOTE> コードまで確認したわけじゃないですけど、完全な互換性の下と考えても大丈夫だと思いますよ。
<hito_jp> ここまで合ってます？
<hito_jp> あれ。そこって自明でしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 私の変更はrオプションをつけただけです。これは再起動時に使用するものですが、再起動でない場合(ibus-daemonプロセスがいない場合)でもibus-daemonが上がってきます。
<hito_jp> あと、このパッチって結局手動で操作しないと直らないよねっていう問題があるような気がしますが、そこってどう説得できるものでしょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それはおっしゃるとおりですね。たぶん自動で直す方法はありません。
<ikuyaNOTE> 検証はしていませんけど、一番確実なのはindicatorパッチを外してUnityの設定を変更してアプレットを強制的に表示することです。
<nobuto> さっき書いた、/etc/xdg/autostart にibus-daemon -rdxする.desktopファイルを置くというので自動化はできますが、筋が悪すぎるのも事実です。
<ikuyaNOTE> ……が、これこそ絶対に通らないですね
<mizuno> それは自動化と言わないような
<hito_jp> どっちも公式なパッケージとしては絶対rejectされますね……。
<jkbys> 根本的に治すにはibusのコードを改良しないといけないってことでいいのかな
<hito_jp> あれ、でも再現する環境としない環境があるのか。まずそこがバグ報告としてはわりとアレ。
<hito_jp> どっちかというとunityじゃないかと。
<jkbys> Unityなのか
<hito_jp> ibus悪くないunity悪いnux超悪いとかそんな感じの理解をしてます。
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusのindicatorパッチは、多分あれ以上いじり用がありません
<hito_jp> sleep入れたりwait入れる方策ってのはいけそうです？
<ikuyaNOTE> indicatorのアプレットが起動する前にibus-daemon餓鬼道しちゃうのが問題じゃないのかなーと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> im-switchのしくみでsleepとか入れるのはかなり難しいですね
<ikuyaNOTE> （というかやってみた）
<ikuyaNOTE> が起動
<hito_jp> ああ。要するにindicator-ibusの作りが微妙という……。
<hito_jp> で、raceってるから出る環境と出ない環境があるわけですね。出ない環境ではとことん出ない。
<ikuyaNOTE> indicator君はxinitで上げてくるdaemonくんのことは考えていないんじゃないですかねーという仮説
<ikuyaNOTE> そう理解してます<race
<hito_jp> まあそれはとてもありそうな……。
<ikuyaNOTE> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier', 'ibus']"
<hito_jp> どーしよー。ibus死にまくるから、supervisor daemonというかオーバシーアというか、望ましい状態じゃないときに自動的に上げるなんか入れようぜとかいう提案で直すのはアリですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> という魔法でぽぽぽぽーんってのはあるんですけど、筋が悪すぎるので。。
<ikuyaNOTE> 望ましい状態じゃないとき、を検出するのが難しいような……
<hito_jp> これ再現してるときってindicator-ibusプロセスさん居ないんではなく？　居るけど出ない？
<ikuyaNOTE> ですです
<hito_jp> 居るけど出ないわけですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> .xession-errorsにログは吐いてますけどね
<hito_jp> systra-whitelistのスジの悪さってのはどんな感じでしょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusでせっかくindicator対応パッチ当てているのにその意味がないですよね
<hito_jp> 「他に比べるとまだマシ」という気がしました。
<hito_jp> workaroundとしてはもっとも自然な気が……。
<hito_jp> 要するにindicator対応パッチって、unityの作りの悪さのせいで機能してないわけですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> workaroundとしてはそうですね。そっちの方法も解説しようと思っています
<hito_jp> であれば、そこをカバーする設定を入れようぜ今は仕方ないから、これは重要な事案だ、っていう主張をすればまだしもメンテナはクリアできそうな気がします。
<ikuyaNOTE> 機能していないというか、期待の性能が出せていないというか……
<hito_jp> UI上けっこうなdisabillityなんだよ、っていう主張のもとならSRU通る気が。
<ikuyaNOTE> systray-whitelistは最終手段だと考えている気はしますけどね……
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは． Unity やめてくれ！と，ふと叫びたくなりました…(お目汚しすみません…)
<hito_jp> リリース時点でのworkaroundとして出すのはwhitelistが落としどころで、SRUもそれでチャレンジ、12.10フェーズでは抜本対策、という感触なんですが、どーでしょ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 抜本対策の方法が思いつかないです。。
<hito_jp> うい。そこはpendingでもいいと思うのです。
<hito_jp> 永久にpendingになる悪寒はしますが。
<jkbys> Remix CDでwhitelistに加えるのはどうすりゃいいでしょう
<ikuyaNOTE> waylandになったらxinitがなくなるので(ry
<ikuyaNOTE>  /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml
<ikuyaNOTE> に値が入っているというメモが
<hito_jp> そのファイルを誰の責任で置くのさとかいう問題があるわけですね……。
<jkbys> でうｓね
<ikuyaNOTE> Unityのほうがガンガン更新されるでしょうしねー
<nobuto> Remixでやるとしたら、 dh_installgsettings な気がした。
<hito_jp> ほんとーにそれでいいのかは悩みどころですねぇ……。
<hito_jp> 極論Remixではリリースノートに書くっていう手もあるようなないような。
<hito_jp> （そもそも何件あるのさっていう情報が欲しいという意味で）
<hito_jp> 自分の所では実は再現できてないんですが、「確実に再現できる環境はこれだ」って情報をお持ちの方はおられます？
<ikuyaNOTE> systray-whitelistとIBusは書こうと思っていますー
<hito_jp> このメーカーのこのマシンを居抜きで使うと出るぜ、とか。
<ikuyaNOTE> うちにはないです<確実
<jkbys> ってことは、影響うける人は少なめなのかな
<hito_jp> うーん……。
<hito_jp> いくやさんマシンでは、ランダムには再現します？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい。出たり出なかったり
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、VirtualBoxの中だと出ないものの割合が多いかなーというぐらいですね
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそも私はGNOME She(ry
<hito_jp> ……その他ご意見のある方がおられない場合、どーにか結論を出したいところですが……。
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえずリリースノートには書く
<ikuyaNOTE> PPAにあるやつはデフォルトで入れるか入れないか。入れない場合は入れる方法も書く
<ikuyaNOTE> ぐらいかなーと
<jkbys> 今の時点で明確な結論が出ないなら、リリースノートに書くだけでいいんじゃないでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> （主語はいくや）
<hito_jp> リリースノートにgconfの設定方法書く、が今の時点の落としどころかなぁと思いました。
<hito_jp> できれば英語で書いてきたい……。
<hito_jp> （「リリースノートに書いてあるこのバグはこうすれば直るんだよ！」っていうと説得しやすくなる気がする）
<jkbys> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier', 'ibus']" これですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> デフォルトではそうです
<jkbys> 英語のリリースノートに書くのは良い作戦ですね
<hito_jp> いえす。できればワンライナーで突っ込めるようにしたい。
<ikuyaNOTE> 変更しているモノズキがいる可能性はあるので……
<ikuyaNOTE> 英語書くの面倒だお……
<ikuyaNOTE> あれ、英語のリリースノートに書くのならissue書くことになるんですかね？
<ikuyaNOTE> 勝手に変更してもいいんですか？
<hito_jp> ダメなんでなんかのバグとして登録するはずです。すっかり忘れてますが。
<hito_jp> そうすると権限のあるrelengな人達がサマリをコピってくれるはず。
<hito_jp> サマリは書いておかないといけませんが。
<nobuto> 例としてはこんな感じなんですかね。 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/978963
<hito_jp> それそれ。ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> でもその背景にあるルールはどこだっけ（すいませんちょっと並列で別作業してるので探せてません）
<mizuno> はっ、気を失ってた
<jkbys> ルール見つからん!
<hito_jp> 適切なサマリを書いてバグとして足しておけば担当者がなんとかしてくれるだろう作戦やむなし？
<jkbys> かなぁ
<jkbys> 書くのは誰が適切でしょう
<hito_jp> いくやさんが明日の午前中に日本語で書いてくれれば。
<ikuyaNOTE> mjd!
<hito_jp> その日のうちにバグレポに英語で主張するぐらいはできそうですが
<hito_jp> いくやさんが直接バグレポで英語でストレージゴッド無双してくればいいと思った。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ寝ないで書くお……
<hito_jp> 英語で？
<ikuyaNOTE> ひとまず日本語で
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日の今日までpendingする程度にはめんどくさいんだお……
<jkbys> Remixのほうはどうしよ
<hito_jp> 日本語でまとめて頂ければヒアリングして英語でうまく主張するぐらいはできると思います！　ぼく一般人だから何も分かりませんけど！
<jkbys> iBusでもう1時間以上やってるのか
<ikuyaNOTE> 僕も一般人なので何もわからないお……
<jkbys> リリースノートに書く、不具合あればリリースノートのコマンド実行しろ、でいいのかな
<hito_jp> と認識しました。
<jkbys> やっと片付いたか
<jkbys> リリース準備は翻訳とか？
<hito_jp> あとサーバーのログ片付けたりとか
<jkbys> みんながんばれってことで次いっていいですか
<hito_jp> たぶん
<jkbys> [ ] Remixの32bit or 64bitの結論
<ikuyaNOTE> 64bitってことになったんですか？？
<hito_jp> 結論なっしんぐ
<jkbys> もうリリース日にubuntu.comを見て決めるしかないな！
<ikuyaNOTE> それだ！
<mizuno> それで
<chonan> ものすごく納得してしまった
<hito_jp> それで。
<mizuno> アクセスするたびに32/64どっちかにランダムで振られるとかそんな
<jkbys> 議題オワタ
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうっか
<hito_jp> あとフォーラム関連のドキュメント書いたから読んどいてください。
<hito_jp> リリース後しばらくしたらやりましょう
<jkbys> 了解です
<jkbys> 次回はGWか
<jkbys> 5/1は
<jkbys> 祝日な気がしますがいいですか
<ikuyaNOTE> 平日ですよ
<jkbys> ちがったっけ
<jkbys> 平日だった
<hito_jp> あ、remixのリリースは5/3がいいなーと思いますがどうでしょう。
<jkbys> GW中ですがいいですか
<jkbys> サーバーの都合的に5/3?
<hito_jp> 平日にリリースするといろいろ見積もれなくなるからやめて
<jkbys> 28にできてしまった場合は・・・
<hito_jp> その場合はやっちゃってください
<hito_jp> できると思ってないけどな！（ぉぃ
<jkbys> 平日を避ければいいわけですね
<jkbys> まぁ、リリース前には相談します
<chonan> 5/1 ,5/2 を回避ですね
<jkbys> 5/12になったりしてな！
<jkbys> 他になければ次回は5/1ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<mizuno> 議事録投げるのは問題なければhitoさんいいすか
<hito_jp> あい。確認したいんでURL貼っていただければ
<nobuto> mizuno: gconfではなくgsettingsですね。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120424
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-26
<ezoe> iBusが上部のバーにでないorz
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-28
<ocean1100> hi?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hi117> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 人がいた．
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-23
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<mocchi> こんばんは
<ItSANgo1304> こんばんは？めんばーじゃないけど。
<shibata> こんばんは？
<nobuto> こんばんは（ご飯食べながらですが
<shibata> jkbysさん待ち、かな。
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> いますが議事録取れません（回線がとてもとても細い）
<mocchi> では私が議事録取りますね。
<hito_jp> しばたさんいるししばたさんにお願いするのがいいんじゃないかなー
<shibata> よろしくおねがいします。
<mocchi> shibata: ではよろしくお願いします https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130423
<shibata> mocchi: えっと「柴田がとる」でOKですか？
<mocchi> shibata: はい。議事録お願いします。
<mizuno_as> こんばんは
<shibata> mocchi: 了解です。
<shibata> では、小林さんが来られなかった時の司会進行は誰かよろしくお願いします。
<mizuno_as> スマホからなのでアレというか
<mizuno_as> なんで毎回英語入力状態二戻っちゃうんだろうか
<shibata> 回線確保できている人でご飯中じゃないのは、chonanさんかmocchiさん？
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair
<shibata> こんな感じで。
<shibata> 22:10までに来られなかったらはじめちゃいましょう。
<shibata> （普段参加できていない自分が言うのもアレなんですが）
<mizuno_as> もっちー議事録で柴田さん司会がいいのでは
<mocchi> mizuno_as: 私もそのほうがよいかと。
<hito_jp> それ勉強にならないから普段とちがうシフトにしようよ……
<shibata> よし、mocchiさん司会チャレンジで。
<hito_jp> そっちのほうが良さそう。>司会もっちー
<mizuno_as> じゃ、それで
<mocchi> 了解デス。とりあえず10分になるまでリーダー待ちましょうか。
<mocchi> って、手元の時計はもう11分になってる！？
<mizuno_as> 手元の時計では１１分なう
<shibata> 23:10まで待機か。。。
<shibata> mocchi: はじめちゃってください。
<henrich_mob> む。出先から。
<mocchi> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<mocchi> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130423
<mocchi> ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> まずはアクションアイテムから。
<hito_jp> イベント準備、開催場所をひきつづき調整中です。場所は変更になる可能性がとても高いです。
<shibata> チームレポートの追加分は特にないかな。
<yutaka-m> こんばんは。お邪魔します。
<shibata> こんばんは
<mocchi> では議題に入りますね。
<shibata> 議題に進んでよいとおもいます。＞ mocchi
<mocchi> OSC名古屋2013
<mocchi> 申し込み締め切りは4/30
<mocchi> []参加したい人いる？
<mocchi> 今のところ私は行けそうです。
<shibata> 日付はいつでしょう？
<shibata> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-nagoya/
<chonan> 6/21(金)、22(土)ですね
<mizuno_as> 6月22すね
<chonan> ただし金曜はセミナーのみということで
<shibata> 火災警報装置がなった。
<mocchi> ちょっw
<hito_jp> ふーむ。参加できる人がいれば参加でもいいのかなぁ。
<shibata> 自分はたぶん不参加、ぐらいですね。
<mizuno_as> 私は不参加のつもり
<mizuno_as> そのかわり沖縄行きます
<chonan> 沖縄!
<hito_jp> そうするとチームとしての参加は（追加で参加してくれるひとを発掘しないと）ダメって感じですね
<nobuto> 今のところその辺での帰省の予定なし。
<mizuno_as> 名古屋、大統一、沖縄の3連チャンはきびしい
<shibata> mocchi: あと一人のあてってあります？
<mocchi> 心当たりは関西在住のメンバーを誘ってみるくらいですね。
<henrich_mob> ネタはある？
<mizuno_as2> きれたー
<mocchi> セミナーのネタもないので、ブース参加くらいがせいぜいかな、と。
<chonan> んー場合によっては参加可能かなあ
<shibata> 30日までになんとかなる可能性が高いのなら申し込んでもいいと思うのですが、そうでないならパス、なのかな。＞これまでの慣例
<shibata> ブースのみでもいいと思います。問題はバックアップがいるか、だけだと思うので。
<hito_jp> うい。風邪ひきましたブースがカラです、は避けたいってだけなので。
<mocchi> 間違えて西に行く電車乗っちゃいました、ブースにはまだ誰もいませんとか。。。
<shibata> あとはmocchiさんの「用意してみせます」か「ちょっと難しそうです」だけでございます。
<hito_jp> そもそも「参加したい」「すごく参加したい」「そ、そんなに言うなら参加してあげてもいいんだからねっ」のドレ。
<mocchi> shibata: 何を？ > 用意してみせます
<chonan> オイラのテイストは、最後のツンデレなやつで
<mizuno_as2> ...
<shibata> mocchi: バックアップの参加者
<mizuno_as2> どうしてもというなら最後ので
<mocchi> 日曜までにもう一人探してみて、月曜にメンバーMLに報告。それを受けて火曜に申し込むかどうか決めて、即申し込みってな流れでどうでしょう？
<hito_jp>  sore
<hito_jp> う
<mizuno_as> きれたー2
<hito_jp> それ探してみて見つからなかったときどないなるん
<mocchi> hito_jp: 参加しない、になります。
<shibata> 申し込み締切りは30日（火曜）ですよね。それでもいけるかな。
<hito_jp> それで問題ない気がしました
<mizuno_as> 話が見えなくなった
<hito_jp> 1) ふたりいないと参加しにくい前提で考えて
<shibata> では、来週までにもう一人探してみる、ということで。
<hito_jp> 2) 坂本さんはそれなりに参加したい
<hito_jp> 3) しかしぼっち
<hito_jp> 4) 日曜日までにぼっち脱却を目指して、脱却できたら参加する
<shibata> （おっと、話が続いてた）
<hito_jp> 5) ぼっちのままなら参加しない
<hito_jp> という話ですがどのへん見えないすかね。> みずのさん
<henrich_mob> 基本申込なし、目処がたったら坂本さんが申し込み、だよね
<mocchi> hito_jp: 完璧な流れです（涙
<mizuno_as> おけ、把握
<mizuno_as> めざせリア充大作戦ってことですね
<shibata> ですです。締切りギリギリになっちゃうんで、めどがたったらはやめに申請書用意してもらう形で。
<mocchi> henrich_mob: そうなるかと。
<henrich_mob> #おらんかった ？
<mocchi> shibata: 先に申込書用意しておくかー（失敗フラグ
<oshie> ←
<henrich_mob> がんがれ
<mocchi> では次の議題へ
<mocchi> リリース前確認
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/R
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<mocchi> [ ] 何か確認すべきことは？
<hito_jp> 小林さんがいないのでわかんない気がする……
<hito_jp> raringで「あきらかにrcだろこれ」みたいな問題に遭遇された方おられます？　ぐらいはやっておきましょうか。
<mizuno_as> 特に気づいたことはないかなあ
<mocchi> 私も特にはないですね。
<henrich_mob> (/･ω･)/ない
<chonan> きづいたとこないです
<henrich_mob> （気付かない）
<ItSANgo1304> 動いてますね。
<nobuto> 致命的なものは見つけられてないですね。
<hito_jp> じゃああとはリリースノートとRemixの作成とQA、と。
<hito_jp> ということで進んでいいんじゃないかな……
<mizuno_as> 司会の人が息をしていない！
<hito_jp> おおもっちー、死んでしまうとは なさけない 。 口座の預金を 半分やまねさんに 寄付しておいた。
<mocchi> だが幾ばくもなかった・・・（涙
<henrich_mob> ありがとうございましたー
<mizuno_as> まさかのマイナス
<henrich_mob> 今季2名(/･ω･)/
<mocchi> 議題終わりましたね。
<mizuno_as> で、いいのかしら
<hito_jp> というあたりで他になにかなければ次回も火曜日でいいです移動したいです
<henrich_mob> (イベントがんばろう。。。
<mizuno_as> おなじくかえりたいです
<mocchi> 来週も火曜日でいいですか？
<henrich_mob> ok
<mocchi> では次回は4/30ということで、お疲れさまでした。
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mizuno_as> ではそういうことで
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130423
<shibata> chonanさん：異論がでなければ投稿お願いします。
<shibata> ＞議事録
<chonan> 送信承ります!
<shibata> よろしくお願いいたします！
<shibata> さて、火事から逃げよう。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-25
<elkng> is it all true about panties thievery in japanese schools ?
<elkng> but why they keep their panties in schools ? can they bring their clothes with them and back to home after school ?
<Eeeeeeeeeeetan_> こんばんは
<elkng> it is better to have answer in english
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-27
<elkng> anyone around ?
<elkng> is that true, all that stuff about panties thievery in japanese schools ? or why do girls keep their panties at school, and not gring them back to home after class ?
<elkng> any suggestions of a good hentai ?
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-22
<hito_jp> こんばんは。小林さんは「Remixのリリースで力尽きたあとはたのむ」とかいう話だそうなので
<ikuyaNOTE> まだリリースしてないし……
<hito_jp> あああ、「RC版作るので」か。
<mocchi> え、リリース！？
<hito_jp> 議題ないのでスキップでもいいかなと思いました（継続的な修羅場なうなぞんび的発想）
<mocchi> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁRCテストしてねんとしかいいようがないですよね……
<hito_jp> RCテストしてねんいろいろな環境で。インストールして起動できました＠ほげほげ、だけでもヨサゲです。
<hito_jp> ＠ほげほげ、に、UEFI有効とかSecureBoot有効とかそーいう感じの付随情報があるだけでも相当ありがたいです
<hito_jp> （なおわたしは金曜日まではまったく時間がありませんそろそろ倒れたい）
<mizuno> (土曜も出勤だぜひゃっはー)
<ikuyaNOTE> UEFI有効とSecure Boot有効環境ではインストールテストしたいですね……。
<hito_jp> 13.10のときに苦戦してるだけに。
<hito_jp> という感じで否定意見もないしスキップ確定でいいかな。スキップした。
<mocchi> ええと、来週も火曜日でいいですか？（ページ更新的に
<hito_jp> 次回はあらためて火曜日でいいですよね反対意見があればメール出せ、で今回終了。
<hito_jp> （ページはすでに更新してある）
<mocchi> はやい
<mocchi> ほんとだ
<mocchi> それではお疲れさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-23
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。どなたかいますか？ファイル・サーバーに大きなファイルを上げるのに、 NFS では固まるので、 lftp で proftpd サーバーに上げる形をとっているのですが、大きなファイルを上げようとすると、
<Emmanuel_Chanel> "put: Access failed: 552 (ファイルサイズ ?): デバイスに空き領域がありません (ファイル名)"
<Emmanuel_Chanel> みたいな感じでエラーが出て、アップロード出来ません。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> gftp だとアップロード出来るのですが、どこの設定を修正すると解決出来るのかどなたか知りませんか？
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-24
<zxq9> Emmanuel_Chanel: re: ftpの問題…　lftpd, nfsd, proftpd等のユーザー名はgftpdと同じですか?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> zxq9: はい。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> NFS では固まりますが、アップロード出来ます。 lftp 、 gftp はサーバーではなくクライアントで、 proftpd のサーバーに上げるのに、 lftp では問題が生じて、 gftp では上げられます。
<zxq9> Emmanuel_Chanel: NFSv4ですか? v4はだいたいv3やscp/rsync/ftp等より遅いです。ftpライアントの設定を見ないと状況理解できないが、「NFSv4がftpより遅い」と言う事は普通だす。
<zxq9> Emmanuel_Chanel: 接続の方は1Gb/s? NFSでファイル上げるとどれぐらい出来てるのかな? 22MB/s (~ 200Mb/s)? FTPは?
<zxq9> Emmanuel_Chanel: (英語) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/performance.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 自宅LAN内完結で 1Gbps の LAN ケーブルでつないでいます。ページは後で読んでみます…
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-25
<wmhstk> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2016-04-27
<nakanishi2> test
#ubuntu-jp 2018-04-29
<barippi> https://twitter.com/choro_nuinui/status/990369948449976320 こういうのもあるのか
<barippi> まちがえましたすいません
#ubuntu-jp 2020-04-23
<hunpan> /help/whois higgins
<hunpan> s
<hunpan> higgins: was just a command try, i chosed your username randomly, nothing bad :D
<hunpan> anyone knows why"/" commands on weechat doesn't show me an output?
<hunpan> i finally figured it out, i've to check "weechat" buffer
<hunpan> thanks anyway :D
